# My new layout



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

So here is what I've been working on the last few months. Top half is HO scale and bottom is O27. Next will be adding scenery.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool! A twin-scale room is a fun idea! Do you run them both at the same time?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Cool! A twin-scale room is a fun idea! Do you run them both at the same time?


Yes sometimes I do run them at the same time. The HO section is DCC and the O27 section is regular old school. There is a power pack under the edge of the bottom section that I slide out to control that. It's quite relaxing to lay on the bench seats and watch both of them running.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice. Love the ploughed fields. Keep js posted on the progress.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Still a work in progress, but here is the start of the mountain area


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love the retaining wall. That's neat!


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

it isn't a good railroad UNLESS you has a tunnel & a railroad crossing hehe;-)
looking good tho 
Hope to do this someday


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

microbuss said:


> it isn't a good railroad UNLESS you has a tunnel & a railroad crossing hehe;-)
> looking good tho
> Hope to do this someday


Both are on the to do list.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have some good work there, but old worry wart here
fears for it unless you have isolated track sections, either side of
the removable bridge, that lose power when the bridge is
out thus stopping a train before it take a death spiral to the floor.

And let me say, you sure are right in having the 'bridge'. My
crawl under does not bring on happy thoughts.

Don


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

DonR said:


> You have some good work there, but old worry wart here
> fears for it unless you have isolated track sections, either side of
> the removable bridge, that lose power when the bridge is
> out thus stopping a train before it take a death spiral to the floor.
> ...


I don't have any isolated sections since it's dcc. But i don't have the track power turned on if the bridge is down. If i have to step out while the trains are running i stop all of them before opening.


----------

